# planning to live with american BF..



## almorah (Oct 1, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what is easier? Marriage, then go back to UK and fill out a form and wait..(although dont like the idea, away from my husband for months) and can i still visit him during the period that my application is in process? OR:
Unmarried, the go back to UK an get a fiance application and again visit during the period of my process?

Which would be easier and quicker, if there is any such thing?

ps: for medical process: does 'bereavement depression' goes against you, as my mother died nearly 3 yrs ago and for obvious reasons i was all over the place as it was a 'sudden' death...still coming to terms with it still but not 100% over it so am still greiving a little inside...

thanks everyone in advance..


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

almorah said:


> Can anyone tell me what is easier? Marriage, then go back to UK and fill out a form and wait..(although dont like the idea, away from my husband for months) and can i still visit him during the period that my application is in process? OR:
> Unmarried, the go back to UK an get a fiance application and again visit during the period of my process?
> 
> Which would be easier and quicker, if there is any such thing?
> ...


Quickest method is the K-1 visa ... he can start that straightaway 

the doctor decides about the depression 

K1 Process Flowchart


----------



## almorah (Oct 1, 2011)

*thank you..*



Davis1 said:


> Quickest method is the K-1 visa ... he can start that straightaway
> 
> the doctor decides about the depression
> 
> K1 Process Flowchart




Thank you for answering my question... I guess the K1 route is much more easier and quicker than waiting and, then,, obtaining the spousal visa?
So confused with all of this...


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

almorah said:


> Thank you for answering my question... I guess the K1 route is much more easier and quicker than waiting and, then,, obtaining the spousal visa?
> So confused with all of this...


I'm no expert on this but there is a waiting period whether you go with the fiancee visa (K-1) or the marriage first route.

With the K-1 the US citizen applies for the visa while non US citizen waits outside the US (anything from 6 to 7 months I believe currently). Upon obtaining the K-1 the non US citizen enters the US and they have 90 days in which to get married. At that stage the couple then apply for an Amendment of Status from fiancee visa to spouse visa. The non US citizen is not allowed to work until the spouse visa is issued.

If you get married first (say in the US) the non US spouse leaves the US and the US spouse applies for the spouse visa (anything from 6 to 9 months ). Upon obtaining the spouse visa the non US citizen enters the US and is immediately a legal resident with permission to work.

Neither is easier than the other - its just your own circumstances which should prevail . Separation when engaged or separation when married.


----------

